# Nice morning,Sanibel



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wife and I got out this morning it was a gorgeous sunrise,for once the catfish weren't the problem it was the bonnethead sharks they were all over ,we must have caught 30 the first hour and a half! Soon as sun comes up they move on,whiting bite picks up for the wife as I look for some snook. She ends up catching dinner and i end up with 2 small snook. Going to hit the mangroves in the morning!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I paid the $6.00 bridge toll to go there.
I still don't know what to say,..... $6.00 for a bridge toll ?


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Emerald Ghost said:


> A couple of weeks ago I paid the $6.00 bridge toll to go there.
> I still don't know what to say,..... $6.00 for a bridge toll ?


No disrespect intended E.G.
However 6$ for that sunrise and some Snook from the beach seems like a fair price for admission say compared to Disney.
What part of the Island is that?
I have not been there in like 40 years.
I have such greats memories thought.
As a old man I'd like to share one.
My older brother and I are at the beach with mom about 1974 just to the left of the bridge to Captiva. I am 12 Pat is 13
We take a long walk. We cross a small stream. Then We walk up on 2 young lady's about 20 ish. Topless sun bathing they were vacationing from France.
They talk to Pat and I like it was nothing.
Damn!
I think the the bridge was free back then I don't remember.
But to me the island was magic!

Edit I called Pat the bridge was 3 dollars


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Well JetFishin, I sure didn't get the deal that you guys got ! 
Bonjour


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice report and beautiful picture!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been wanting to walk that beach w/a fly rod hunting snook for the last 2 years and I need to hurry up. 
Were you able see many fish (Snook) looks a bit ruff for site fishing? Looks real quiet too is that just because it's early?


Let us hear about that Mangrove trip :yes:.


----------

